# Mix



## FingerSkill (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich mische gerade einen Track und hab mir gedacht ich frag euch mal um kritik.

Also hier ist Cinch, die habe ich aufgenommen und bin gerade beim mischen. Das ist quasi der erste Part eines Tracks.

Cinch - May I ask

Ich weis die Drums sind schlampig aber da sie nur ne Demo Aufnahme machen wollten, wollte der Drummer ohne Click spielen.

Und bitte keine Kritik ueber die Musik da ich darauf keinen Einfluss habe 

Freu mich auf eure Kritik.
Gruss Fap


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Februar 2007)

Der Bass ist mir persönlich zu dumpf, etwas mehr Mitten oder Höhen
Der Gesang ist furztrocken, guter Sänger, aber etwas mehr Bass in der Stimme und vielleicht ein leichtes Reverb oder Eche würden gut kommen. Insgesamt den Gesang vielleicht mehr in den Vordergrund stellen.
Die Drums sind ebenfalls nicht schön klar.
Die verzerrte E-Gitarre quiekt nur in den Höhen rum, etwas mehr Mitten würden das Teil sicherlich voller klingen lassen.
Bin gespannt auf deinen nächsten Mix  Den Song an sich find ich recht nett. Einzige Kritik (auch wenn du sie nicht wolltest) Das Bassintro etwas kürzen oder abwechslungsreicher gestalten. Ein Riff verliert seinen Reiz, wenn man es zu oft wiederholt.

Nachtrag: Der Basedrum würde sicher ein Kompressor gut tun, momentan ist die etwas drucklos.


----------



## FingerSkill (14. Februar 2007)

Hi, vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort.
Hab jetzt paar Sachen geaendert, das mit dem Bass weis ich, der schwimmt etwas.

Ich muss auch dazusagen, dass das erst meine vierte Aufnahme + Mix ist. Und dafuer bin ich schon ziemlich zufrieden.

Zum kuerzen der BassSpur kann ich zwar der Band den vorschlag machen jedoch hab ich da nicht viel zu sagen.

Ausserdem finde ich das die Aufnahme fuer ein LowBudget Studio (Jugendzentrum) mit Equipment um ca. 1200€ ziemlich in Ordnung.

Ich werd mal den ganzen Track mischen und mich hier wieder melden  + eine Version uploaden.


----------

